# Carbon fiber???



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

one thing you always see people do is try to lighten there car to make it faster. my idea probably already done but for me never seen. does anyone think it would be possible to convert the entire body to carbon fiber??? carbon fiber is very strong but yet super light. it would cost money but it would probable be the same amount as buying an entire oem body through nissan. i am not say i would definately do this but if anyone has a link or pictures of car that this has been done on let me know. also would this cause problems with the vehicle reducing it by so much weight???


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

ferrari f40s are made of almost all carbon fiber actually...

rather then building a full chassis out of the stuff, it would be better to build a tube frame car and stick the fenders and panels on it... Would be stronger too


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ive seen carbon fiber hoods for the z31s but I dont know where to get them.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

does anybody know of a place that makes fenders or quarter panels out of carbon fiber for an 86 turbo????


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm thinking about making carbon fiber and fiberglass lips and fenders for a 87 if they fit on a 86


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

nobody makes anything besides a carbon fibre hood for the Z31. Fenders and quarter panels would be a custom job but i highly doubt you can afford it. Lets just say it would easily be the most expensive thing u could do to your Z31.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Lets just say I have serious hook ups with boat repair and fiberglass barge cover repair. It would be almost free. Carbon fiber I would have to look around for


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

there is a mitsu evo on the cover of last months (or some month i dont remember)issue of super street made entirely out of cf they even took out the head lights and made corbon fiber covers for them


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Jamesz, what is the companys name that makes the c/f hoods for our cars bro?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Just post-whoring through... 

Full Carbon Fiber body panelling for a compact-class car (all-in) cost about $25,000 for a *gasp* Civic... (don't ask me where I saw it,.. been a long time) that's panelling ONLY, not frame. IMHO, not worth it... better to do tubular frame and tub with stock body panels.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Yea, be it your luck, once you get the whole car fitted. someone will hit you, and own the C/F car.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Chuck said:


> Yea, be it your luck, once you get the whole car fitted. someone will hit you, and own the C/F car.



Yep and she'll explode lol


----------

